# Identify and Explain



## Runningwolf (Mar 24, 2011)

Who can Identify this item in my lab and explain how to use it?


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry for the size, loaded it up with my droid


----------



## Tom (Mar 24, 2011)

I see a 
stir plate w/magnet
Towels
and a vinometer or a viscometer
*I cant believe you dont know how to use the 1st 2!*


----------



## Airplanedoc (Mar 24, 2011)

you missed the hannah ph tester above the stir plate


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 24, 2011)

Silly boys I am talking about the glassware in front of the paper towels.


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 24, 2011)

It's an alcohol meter. You blow in the one end and see how high you can get along the scales. Cops kept breaking them so they went digital.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 24, 2011)

Dan, I don't know why you have wine in it because it is a pregnancy aid for those couples having a hard time conceiving. The sperm donor does his thing into it repeatedly if necessary to get the proper dose. The graduated scale is needed because the exact amount is needed, depending on the severity of the fertility problem. Once the right amount is in there, the woman stands on her head and places it gently in and tips it slightly to release the contents. If that doesn't work, then you fill it with wine, tip it up to empty in mouth and repeat until sufficiently blasted to have sex until pregnant!



Uh, oh, here comes Julie and here I go headed to the corner.................. bye guys. 

I can't cheat and give the real thing away.............


----------



## Tom (Mar 24, 2011)

*L M A O ! *


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 24, 2011)

grapeman said:


> Dan, I don't know why you have wine in it because it is a pregnancy aid for those couples having a hard time conceiving. The sperm donor does his thing into it repeatedly if necessary to get the proper dose. The graduated scale is needed because the exact amount is needed, depending on the severity of the fertility problem. Once the right amount is in there, the woman stands on her head and places it gently in and tips it slightly to release the contents. If that doesn't work, then you fill it with wine, tip it up to empty in mouth and repeat until sufficiently blasted to have sex until pregnant!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 24, 2011)

Does it come with lube or is that sold seperately?

I can't seem to get out of this corner!


----------



## Tom (Mar 24, 2011)

You must be in a small room shaped like a triangle


----------



## Airplanedoc (Mar 24, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> Does it come with lube or is that sold seperately?
> 
> I can't seem to get out of this corner!



Corner or Gutter? 


I will admit I was thinking did I see that at a Dr. Office or a toy store. not admitting that I have ever been to the latter


----------



## grapeman (Mar 24, 2011)

Not even The Wine Maker's Toystore?


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 24, 2011)

Airplanedoc said:


> Corner or Gutter?
> 
> 
> I will admit I was thinking did I see that at a Dr. Office or a toy store. not admitting that I have ever been to the latter



Nope. Won't see it in either place.


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 24, 2011)

So its for girl tipping?

I guess it could work for cows but that seems wrong.


----------



## Flem (Mar 24, 2011)

You don't really think you're going to get a straight answer from this group, do you????


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 24, 2011)

Flem said:


> You don't really think you're going to get a straight answer from this group, do you????



Yes they are. Straight from the gutter!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 24, 2011)

Flem said:


> You don't really think you're going to get a straight answer from this group, do you????



Well there are at least 2-3 people here that I think might get it.


----------



## Tom (Mar 24, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> *So its for girl tipping?*
> I guess it could work for cows but that seems wrong.


O M G !!

WHAT U been drinking? 

Wait till Julie sees this. U know where *"THE CORNER"* is?


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 24, 2011)

Tom said:


> O M G !!
> 
> WHAT U been drinking?
> 
> Wait till Julie sees this. U know where *"THE CORNER"* is?


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 24, 2011)

Tom said:


> O M G !!
> 
> WHAT U been drinking?
> 
> Wait till Julie sees this. U know where *"THE CORNER"* is?



Hanging head I shame... Walking to corner, down the stairs, with wades ice wine in hand........

I'm not going to get spanked am I?


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 25, 2011)

Could it be a BONG? Didn't Cheech go to jail for selling those, no wait it was Tommy Chong


----------



## Julie (Mar 25, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> Hanging head I shame... Walking to corner, down the stairs, with wades ice wine in hand........
> 
> I'm not going to get spanked am I?



Don't even take the icewine with you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And take that smile off of your face when asking about getting spanked


----------



## Julie (Mar 25, 2011)

It is a Bong!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 25, 2011)

So what would the smoke be like going through the wine first? O forget that, Drink the wine and then take another good toke........., not that I would know anything about that............. honest, I never inhaled.................really...........


----------



## Sirs (Mar 25, 2011)

Julie said:


> It is a Bong!



Nawww can't be a Bong only 1 hole. Could be a practice tool to show how much suction a girl can...............nevermind I don't know


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 25, 2011)

grapeman said:


> ........, not that I would know anything about that............. honest, I never inhaled.................really...........



Right...and the wine judge doesn't swallow


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks like I won't be alone in the corner. I only have 1 glass of icewine left so it'll have to be BYOB. Sorry Julie I'm taking it with me :: punish me as you see fit 

Oh no..  Julie left the seat down


----------



## grapeman (Mar 25, 2011)

Sirs said:


> Nawww can't be a Bong only 1 hole. Could be a practice tool to show how much suction a girl can...............nevermind I don't know


 
So you are saying it is a "suck-ometer"? Like on the commercials for quitting? Have another


----------



## Brian (Mar 25, 2011)

That was awesome Grapeman. I was splitting gut and I was thinking somewhere along thoses lines also....


----------



## Sirs (Mar 25, 2011)

grapeman said:


> So you are saying it is a "suck-ometer"? Like on the commercials for quitting? Have another


  No I didn't say that was fixing to then didn't would be kinda like this probly for those that don't know when to quit possilby???


----------



## Torch404 (Mar 25, 2011)

That looks like some type of bizarre glass retort. Many labware item are special made for each application by hand. If I were to guess, you would put some sort of cork in the opening. Than heat/burn your sample in the bulb. The gradation is backwards indicating that you are most likely measuring the amount of smoke/gas coming off the burning item.


----------



## joea132 (Mar 25, 2011)

This is a cool idea. It's got to be something to do with measuring the viscosity of a liquid I would think. Fill it up then turn it upside down and see where the liquid level stops? Thats the best I can come up with.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 25, 2011)

LMAO where is ibglowin and kevin. I wonder if they'll know?


----------



## grapeman (Mar 25, 2011)

I know Mike was around because he commented on the licker license a while ago. Maybe he doesn't know..................


----------



## Wade E (Mar 25, 2011)

No idea but I bet I can make it through life without it!


----------



## BobF (Mar 25, 2011)

Is it a Pez dispenser?


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 25, 2011)

We headed down south to Las Cruces for the weekend to soak up some sun so haven't been online as much. I have to admit even I am stumped on this one......

Looks to me like something out of an adult toy store not that I would actually ever peruse a place like that.......


----------



## KevininPa (Mar 25, 2011)

Is it a fermentation tube?
Is it used verify and measure gas production in fermentation?


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 25, 2011)

Holy crap I told you folks one of these guys would figure it out. It was cheap enough and I just thought it looked cool enough to have setting around. I have no idea how it works and have looked on the internet without any luck. Wade look up 115-20885 at cynmar.com

FERMENTATION TUBE w/FOOT, GRAD, 10ml
• Designed to verify and measure gas production in fermentation experiments
• Borosilicate glass
• Bulb is designed for a greater capacity than the vertical tube
• Graduations: 0.2 ml
• Capacity: 10 ml


----------



## Wade E (Mar 25, 2011)

So you are fillig your lab with items you dont know how to use and have no use for? Dp you really know how to use those carboys? LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 25, 2011)

I wouldn't even want to post a picture of all the empty ones right now.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 25, 2011)

Here you go Dan
http://phobos.ramapo.edu/~spetro/lab_pdf/Fermlab.pdf

now go get to work and measure the gas production of something!

I have a gas production tube and it works more after eating beans........


----------



## Airplanedoc (Mar 25, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Looks to me like something out of an adult toy store not that I would actually ever peruse a place like that.......



At least I am not the only one who has never been to one of those places


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks Rich. I have a translator coming over to explain everything in that attachment. NOT! Some things are just meant to be conversation pieces. Oh well I can always use it for carboy tipping to get Wade off my back.


----------



## Mike93YJ (Mar 25, 2011)

I showed my girlfriend the pic and told her it was a fermentation tube. She asked if we had to get one of them. I told her no. She said good, because if we did, she wanted it put somewhere where it wasn't in sight!  

Guys aren't the only ones who have their minds in the gutter!


----------



## joea132 (Mar 25, 2011)

So do you fill it to the top or what? How else would the numbers be measurable. But it would seem that gravity would pull the liquid down the tube and out the mouth. Unless the tube was skinny enough to not air through the tube. Oh god I have a headache, I'll stick with blue collar work....


----------



## Wade E (Mar 25, 2011)

While fermenting the tapped gas would pus it up the tube I assume. And yes aI know what assume stands for you bunch of wie a$$es! LOL.


----------



## woodsxdragon (Mar 25, 2011)

i honestly thought it was some kind of new combination hooka/bowl thing...
eh... you could prolly use it for one anyways...


----------



## Sirs (Mar 25, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Looks to me like something out of an adult toy store not that I would actually ever peruse a place like that.......



Hey toy stores are fun they got all kinds of toys and DVD's and......... ohhhhhhhhhh you mean one of those toy stores.......I've heard they can be fun although I'd never be caught in one and unless you got pictures you can't prove it.


----------



## Sirs (Mar 25, 2011)

Mike93YJ said:


> I showed my girlfriend the pic and told her it was a fermentation tube. She asked if we had to get one of them. I told her no. She said good, because if we did, she wanted it put somewhere where it wasn't in sight!
> 
> Guys aren't the only ones who have their minds in the gutter!



you need to keep that girl she'll probly be loads of fun later in life lol


----------

